# betta compatibility



## Xbxiii (Jun 6, 2011)

so i have a 10 gallon tank with 1 male CT betta. i was looking to add 1 Plecostomus and 1 bottom feeder catfish, ive read those 2 are ok, but i was wondering if i can add a few neon tetras or will the colors make my betta go kill mode ? if the tetras are a no go what other fish can i add, beside bottom feeders ? thanks


----------



## newbie32 (Mar 28, 2011)

as others will tell you, compatibility will depend on your individual betta.

that being said, plecos need more room than what a 10 gal can provide. 

the catfish may need to be in groups to be truly happy and the ones that dig in the bottom need to have sand and not gravel. don't want them to hurt themselves!

i've heard neon tetras are fine with bettas, but that will depend on your betta. he may hate them and nip them to death. it just depends.

i have an inca snail and he gets along quite well with my betta. i love the two of them in my tank. very fun to watch. 

you could also try ghost or cherry shrimp. at worst the betta eats them and gets a belly ache.


----------



## newbie32 (Mar 28, 2011)

i forgot to mention, you could try platys, danios, or guppies. but BEWARE!!!! flashy fish could get the nip. people try and steer clear of colorful and/or long finned fish because the betta might attack.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I have Danios in my tank and I would not put them with a male Betta. Danios need to be in groups of 6 or more since they are a schooling fish. 10gal is way too small, no room to swim with the other fish in there and decoration. Also, mine are fin nippers, they destroyed my black swordtail's tail when I brought him home  Danios are also very fast fish, and a Betta might be left behind at supper time. 

And most plecos grow to be 10-14". The Common Pleco you'll find most in a LPS is suitable for tanks over 55gal. I would instead look for a Bristle Nose Pleco as they grow to be 4". I also hear that catfish need to be in larger groups as well they need their own form of food aside from the others. You're looking at 4 types of food at each feeding with betta/danio/pleco/catfish.

Also be careful of overstocking, you're ammonia could spike. Add your fish one at a time with a day or two in between


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

I would be cautious about adding plecos. I always thought they were nocturnal and just might take some chunks out of a Betta.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

If your pleco is really small it should be fine in a 10g for now, but it will outgrow it and if you have a larger species(Leopard pleco, sail fin, common, royal.....) it will eventually need a 75g. Pleco's also love drift wood, and it keeps them so much healthier.

Do you have a bristle nose pleco? if you do be careful when catching them because they can cut your hand. It helps if you where gloves when catching those ones. Never use nets because they get tangled in them.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Ya, we got handed a large pleco (he's 6") with our 10gal. Now we are upgrading our tank to a 55-75gal+ just for him, we'll be getting cichlids for him. Funny when you build a tank around an algae eater and not the other way around!

We're getting Bristle Nose Plecos for our 29gal.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> Ya, we got handed a large pleco (he's 6") with our 10gal. Now we are upgrading our tank to a 55-75gal+ just for him, we'll be getting cichlids for him. Funny when you build a tank around an algae eater and not the other way around!
> 
> We're getting Bristle Nose Plecos for our 29gal.


I'd definitely go with the 75g if your budget/space allows it since he will need a tank that size anyway when he is fully grown.


My leopard Sailfin pleco was 13" last time I measured him, I've had him for 9 years. When I've finished college and can afford to move out I plan to buy a 75g for him and my cichlid(as well as a new jack dempsey) to live in.

here's a older pic when he was 12". When I took this he was having some fin problems, but now he looks fantastic. Especially in my friends 75g, he already looks bigger.









Here he is when he was only 5" awwwws how cute


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Ours is a common pleco, which usually gets to about 14in max. We bought the 10gal a month ago which had two of these plecos in it. Sadly, the smaller one didn't handle the ammonia spike in the 29gal well and passed. We still have the big guy. Yep, we plan on getting large tank, but it all depends on availability around here. If I can't find 75gal+ I may be forced to go with 55gal. But you know fish keeping, you never stick with the smaller tanks for long LOL I've gone from 5gal to 29gal in 2 months. I love your guy, he's cuuuute!


----------

